

Show HN: Our startup - SaaS leave management - clyfe
https://www.on-hr.com/

======
redspark
Looks pretty useful.

Would like to see a list of features along with a tour. For me I want to make
sure it covers my needs before I sign up.

------
wj
My office moved to Time Off Manager just a couple of months ago! I'll keep you
in mind if we find they don't fit our needs.

